# UKC Protection (1) anyone?



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone done or witnessed the UKC's protection routine(s) yet? If so do they use a sleeve or suit and what was your opinion on the quality of the testing done? It seems super conservative and more about control than anything, having only 1 bite, all onleash and the majority of the time, the dog must be friendly even to the helper, even greeting the helper twice, once in the next excersize after just biting him. 

I guess with no PSA trials looming here, I am going to give this a go. I just hate doing domething I have not witnessed. I don't know what to expect or really what is expected. What I read on the website still doesn't make it all clear and makes it sound like the whole damn thing is an OB routine.


----------



## Leri Hanson (Apr 3, 2008)

I did the FO and P1 at the Premier in 2007 with my ring dog. Hate to admit it but I cant remember exactly what we did in the routine but I do recall "needs a better understanding of the rules" was emphasized during my critique. It was certainly do-able for cross overs, first-time-handler friendly and left me with a small taste of SchH lite to some degree. Overall I enjoyed the experience and wiill eventually go for the higher levels with several of my dogs when the SDA show comes to my town ;-)


----------



## Christine Gajda (May 18, 2008)

There is a VERY wide range of titles available in the SDA/UKC program. The first ones are quite attainable, the higher ones are very challenging. The P1 routine is meant to include the basics - control, on/off switch, handler skills (some of the leash handling is very challenging for newcomers), aggression, standing up to threats, bite and out. The most advanced title (Police Dog 2) has 2 protection routines, including a directed search in muzzle, 2 muzzle engagements (decoy in street clothes standing, and another one with him passively flat on the ground). There is also an attack out of a blind, a call off, long bites and other bites under gunfire, control of a hostile helper (dog must sit thru an argument scenario and then bite when the helper attacks)...and more. The second protection routine for that title includes a live building search. 

There is everything in between.

Definitely a program worth getting involved in.

Christine


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Th decoy does wear a bite suit for the SDA trials. With SDA there is some emphasis on handler control; you've got to prove that you can control your dog under every circumstance. You must obtain an obedience title before you can do any gripping title but you can do them in the same trial provided your dog is old enough to do gripping titles which I believe is 18 months. There are several SDA members that are members of this forum so some of you guys feel free to correct me if I'm mistaken on any of this. When you get to the more advanced titles the obedience portion of these is off leash. We're starting to see alot of SCH people coming our way. There are very good helpers/decoys involved with SDA who put some hard and serious threats on the dogs. The main SDA website , however, could be clearer on what the rules are for each title and what the routine is.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it's a nice crossover for people involved in schutzhund, protection sports. Definitely seeing more interest over the past 2 years with more clubs starting up. 
Like Christine and Adam said, there are many levels. I know Christine has been involved in the program and is also an SDA judge. She'd be a good one to answer any questions


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_Has anyone done or witnessed the UKC's protection routine(s) yet? If so do they use a sleeve or suit and what was your opinion on the quality of the testing done?_ 

This weekend I had the opportunity to attend another SDA seminar, I had gone to one in Tenn., and now one in Ft. McCoy- the Decoys/helpers are wearing bite suits-and in the lower levels, are definately presenting a target for the dog ( the forearm-as if it were a sleeve) . I think this program is a good one and has potential to be a great one. In the seminar, we mainly practiced the very beginning levels, which allowed decoys to demonstrate some close up pressure to the dogs, which did test the dog, but ultimately tested the handlers skills in alerting, leash work , controlling and outing their dogs. The lower levels may not showcase and distinguish the abilities of the powerhouse dog compared to a not so strong dog-doing the lower level exercise- but it gives the program a foundation, a starting point, allows more people to participate, and at the same time does have the more difficult levels that not all handlers or dogs are capable of achieving. 

In both seminars, they had Decoy certifications, and the requirements were strict on the decoys, in attempts to maintain a standard they have set for the program. The Decoys that passed in both Tenn, and at Ft. McCoy were very experienced, and have been involved in many of the dog venues...ex. Schutzhund,PSA,ASR, K9prosports, FR, NVBK...so they come with a lot of talent, but even so, were required to test. 
I like this program, as it is practical,as well as being under UKC and the SDA program is not going to be detrimental to my training for other venues,( PSA,K9 pro-sport, etc) it may even enhance my dogs preformance. At the same time, some of my club members that do not have very hard dogs, or a lot of experience themselves can participate in the lower levels.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rncTYcKrp4w

Well I found this but have also had someone else mention an FO being required first. All it says on the UKC site is the dog must first pass the P1 OB routine before moving on to the protection. Nothing about any FO and I couldn't even find an FO on the OB page. Did they change the requirements or what? I don't want to show up to do this and then not be qualified.


----------



## Christine Gajda (May 18, 2008)

This is quoted from the SDA site (www.servicedogsofamerica.com) - Rules, and then Trial Requirements in the drop down menu.



> *Title Requirements for the SDA/UKC Dog Sport Program*
> 
> (Protection & Obedience) ​
> All dogs must earn a Family Obedience title prior to any other Dog Sport Title. The Family Obedience title and either the Protection Alert or one gripping title can be obtained at the same event. Example, a dog /handler team could earn a Family Obedience title and a Protection Dog Alert or a Protection 1 at the same trial (Example - a dog can earn the Family Obedience and Protection Alert OR a Family Obedience and a Protection 1 titles at the same trial). Furthermore, a dog/ handler team could earn a Family Obedience Title and one more title in obedience, tracking etc at the same trial. In addition, handler/dog teams will not be required to repeat the Family Obedience routine for dogs that are also seeking the Protection Alert in the same trial since the obedience routine for both the Family Obedience and Protection Alert are identical.
> Gripping titles must be earned in order. For example, a Protection 1 (P-1) must be earned to go for a P-2 and P-2 must be earned to go for a P-3. Likewise, a Police Dog 1 (PD-1) must be earned before going for a PD-2. The exception to this rule is that a full time K9 Officer's, whose department accepts the Police Dog 2 title as certification, may pass over other titles and go directly from the Family Obedience to the Police Dog 2 title. Moreover, only one gripping title may be earned at the same trial. A dog may seek the P-1 title after obtaining the FO title and need not obtain the PA.


If you select the "Rules" tab, and then follow that drop down menu to Obedience, you can find the FO rules there. It is the same routine as the OB1 (the obedience portion of the Protection 1 title), except that it is on leash during the FO.

Also, if you go to the UKC website (www.ukcdogs.com), follow this progression of clicks...
Dog Events - Dog Sport - Dog Sport Rules

There are several sections that are relevant, especially "Rules applying to licensed Dog Sport Classes" and "Dog Sport Titles"

Hope that helps! Both sites are big sites with alot of information. It's easy to miss something, so please don't hesitate to ask questions.

Christine


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

I went to the same seminar this weekend and found it all interesing and promising. Check it out, I think you will be happy.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

*This is what I read and why I wasn't aware of the FO being required. I assumed the OB routine in the P1 was all that was needed. I'll have to look up the FO.*


*XVIII. Rules and Exercises for the Protection 1 class.*

This class is divided into two phases: the Obedience phase and the Protection phase.



*A. General Rules.*

1. All handler/ dog teams must first pass the obedience routine at the trial to be eligible to participate in the protection routine at the same trial regardless if the dog has passed a previous obedience routine.


----------



## marta wade (Apr 17, 2008)

Does UKC do much in CA? I have not looked recently but in the past UKC did not seem to play in CA much.
Marta


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I have no idea in the past but looking at the events recently, it appears so. A few are breed specific shows and others the OB/Agilty/Protection and whatnot. They have alot more going on in CA than PSA does. LOL

http://www.ukcdogs.com/Upcoming.nsf/EventView?Open&Group=DogEvents&Type=M&Month=52009

Here is the link to the Dog Sports Schedule, you can change the month and search again, this is just for May.


----------



## marta wade (Apr 17, 2008)

I am probably not using the search right but I do not see the protection part of UKC in CA at all.

I too am looking for other sports to play in since PSA is a bit light this year...I will go watch French ring again this weekend but I thought Mondio looked really interesting. I need to learn a lot more about both and find clubs that are willing to deal with someone new and still learning.

The PSA club I am with is very friendly and encouraging to those still learning but once ready I would like to trial...
Marta


----------



## Christine Gajda (May 18, 2008)

There is an SDA trial in May in CA - it's listed on the SDA site (www.servicedogsofamerica.com) and also on the UKC site, under upcoming events.

Christine


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine Gajda said:


> There is an SDA trial in May in CA - it's listed on the SDA site (www.servicedogsofamerica.com) and also on the UKC site, under upcoming events.
> 
> Christine


 
It is in Loomis, just north of Sac.


----------



## marta wade (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks, I was looking in the wrong place


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been around this board (or online at all) very much the last few weeks. I'm a Certified SDA decoy so I'll try to help you out here a bit. The FO is the obedience routine for both the Protection Alert (PA) and Protection 1 (P1) titles. As mentioned earlier it is an easy transfer from Schutzhund and the decoys wear a suit. I wish I had a better video to share but I must say that the video of the P1 routine isn't terribly great. I'm sure the dog passed but the decoy should have had more presence. On each charge in he should be taking a swing at the dog (but not hitting) as well as keeping good, strong eye contact and threatening body posture. On the passive alert there is supposed to be two stick hits with the schlagstock. Additionally, at the end the decoy should come out and approach the dog/handler in a direct manner. He should not be threatening, but at the same time he should not be goofing around as it seemed was being done by this guy. That exercise is supposed to show that the dog will listen to a "friends" command from the handler with no indication from the decoy other than he does not have the stick in his hand. I just wanted to let you know so you know that is what is expected and don't worry if that happens in a trial. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------

